# Drilling a Concentric Hole for tool handle



## johnthebiker (Apr 13, 2013)

I want to drill a hole for a tool handle that is straight and concentric.

My trouble is two fold:

I plan on turning it on a lathe so the question is how to drill it straight and do I do it before or after I've turned it to its final profile?

The tools I have on hand are:

Wood lathe with a bed extension, a drill chuck I can mount in the tail stock, a live center, various power drills, a drill press on a floor stand, a metal working vise, various drill bits


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I usually drill holes before truing and shaping the blank. Do you have a scroll chuck to hold the wood while you drill it? If not, you can mount your drill chuck in the headstock and drill that way. It's much harder. You'll have to drill a small starter hole off the lathe to get started, then mount your drill chuck and drill the rest holding the blank in your hand. You can bring up the tailstock to help you visually keep it straight and level.


----------



## johnthebiker (Apr 13, 2013)

I hit this idea exactely.

I simply mounted a drill chuck with a drill in it in the tapered head stock of the lather and a live center, just like if I was mounting a piece between a spur center and the live center, then I then HELD the workpiece in my left hand and advanced the tailstock until I had enough depth.

My method of holding the work to be drilled probably violates many rules esp not touching a piece of wood mounted while the motor is on.

"Let's get DANGEROUS."


----------

